# geile videos



## echo freak (1. September 2002)

ich hab jetzt mal ne coole idee! lass mal alle neuen (lieblings vids in den thread hier stellen! da kommen bestimmt nen paar geile zusammen!


----------



## echo freak (9. September 2002)

war ja echt ne coole idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maniac (9. September 2002)

Bombenkrater Videos...kranked 3..keine frage :>


----------



## Malcom (11. September 2002)

wie bereits gesagt die kranked video reihe, wobei mir teil 4 am besten gefällt

dann noch New World Disorder 2 ist ziemlich cool und auch abwechlungsreich...kann ich nur empfehlen..


----------



## aramis (11. September 2002)

CR-Films: Revolution, Evolve, Contact


----------



## elhefe (11. September 2002)

Die von pdmtrials.

Huch, das sind ja unsere eigenen. Aber ein wenig werbung und Eigenlob wird ja noch erlaubt sein.

Wir (insbesondere Wodka O) haben auch mal die ganzen Internetvideoschnipsel zusammengeschnitten und mit feiner Musik unterlegt.
Bis auf die stellenweise schlechte Qualität, was natürlich nicht an uns liegt, ist das echt ein geiles Video geworden (eines meiner liebsten). Mit Sachen von biketrials.com; vtcz.ch (Marco u.a.); Trialskings.com, und was sonst noch so im www zu finden war und ist.

Die von Bikeshow.de haben auch ganz nette Videos am Start.

Weiß zufällig jemand wie die Kauf-Videos vom vtcz.ch sind?

Die von biketrials.com sind von den sachen, die gezeigt werden, ganz nett. Aber alles nur einzelne Videoschnipsel, die man mehr oder weniger oft anklicken muss (weil die so kurz sind)- Ausnahme CD Nr. 5. Der Nachteil beí denen ist der Originalsound.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Jerry (11. September 2002)

Habt ihr auch die von biketrial.com geholt?! Ich hatte das ja auch mal überlegt, aber bin dann von abgekommen!
Aber das mit den Vids zusammenschneiden is ne supi Idee!

Jerry


----------



## echo freak (11. September 2002)

die ist echt supi !


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. September 2002)

Hm ich glaub wenn ich alle meine Trial/bikevideos zusammenschnippsele bekomm ich ne volle DVD 
Naja fast aber so 5-6cms sinds auf alle fälle...


Was habt ihr gegen originalton ei Trialaktion!? ich find das goil...

Ronny


----------



## billi (11. September 2002)

ne ganze dvd ? lol das währen dann so 6-8 GB
hast du dir das gut überlegt ? 

also orginalton find ich och besser


----------



## echo freak (11. September 2002)

die mischung machts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (11. September 2002)

stimmt so wie beim osterride vom marko....

die musik nur so als hintergrund....


----------



## Jerry (12. September 2002)

Ich finde auch, dass der orginale Quitschton erhalten bleiben sollte. Ich würde das auch lassen und die Musik zu Untermalung nehmen. Das gibt dann das richtige Feeling!

@gonzo
Ich dachte schon das ich viele Vids hab. Ca 5 Cd´s! Aber das ist ja nu keine ganze DVD! boooahh

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. September 2002)

Hm naja vieleicht hab ich garnich soviele also wir haben glaube 3 gebrannte cd's und dann hab ich im moment noch 2,34Gb aufder Pladde.

Aber ich denk es gibt leute die noch mehr haben denn ich bin zufaul was neues zu suchen und hab schon seit nem halben jahr keine trialvideos runtergeladen sozusagen...



Ronny


----------



## sept (12. September 2002)

meine kleine video sammlung lässt sich auch schon sehn aber gegen die von gonzo oder jerry kann ich wohl nich ankämpfen
aber ich muss tilo zustimmen die vom pdm trialteam sind die besten videos(zumindest die die ich gesehn hab )


----------



## Jerry (12. September 2002)

Die PDM Trials sind echt gut, vor allem die Musik ist genial, aber ich hab ein paar auf Cd, die sind echt genial gemacht und auch technisch nicht zu verachten!
Trotzdem guck ich weiterhin noch PDM Trial!

Jerry


----------



## billi (12. September 2002)

nunja 2,irgendwa GB hab ich net , aber ich denke 700MB mit isdn reichen doch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (15. September 2002)

und wie kann man die videos abspielen, bei mir meckert er nähmlich immer


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. September 2002)

das 36min vid ist super.....schöne cam perspektiven....


----------



## aramis (15. September 2002)

@billi,
wahrscheinlich fehlt dir der entsprechende codec


----------



## billi (15. September 2002)

was den fürn codec ? isn avi da werd ich ja wohl net mehr brauchen als divx , is ja auch nur bei dem 2. video von oben so 
der rest geht ja


----------



## Jerry (16. September 2002)

Die Seite kann Style bei antigravity trial ist echt genial!
Bei funzen auch die anderen perfekt! 
@bille 
Welche WMP Version hast du denn?

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. September 2002)

hmmm
also des Große/Lange Video is gut aber bei dem rest is echt viel schund daben...

Ronny


----------



## billi (16. September 2002)

man ich hab den neusten wmp, aber auf die version kommts garnet drauf an, wenn er nen codec net hat läd er sich den normalerweise automatisch runter, macht er aber net


----------



## ChrisKing (16. September 2002)

bei mir gingen auch mal n paar videos nich. da kam dann ne fehlermeldung, dass kein geeigneter filter oder so gefunden wurde. War das bei dir auch so? Ich hab dann das video nochmal runtergeladen und dann gings komischerweise..

Chris


----------



## Jerry (16. September 2002)

wenn nicht musst dir halt mal nen divx codec ziehen! kann ja net so schwer sein  

Jerry


----------



## ChrisKing (16. September 2002)

hat nich immer was mit nem fehlenden codec zu tun. Ich hab alle codecs und bei mir gehen trotzdem nich immer alle videos. Da kommt dann immer die Fehlermeldung mit dem fehlenden Filter zum rendern... oder so ähnlich...

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (16. September 2002)

LOOOL also nen divx 5.01 sollte doch reichen  
und genau dieser fehler mit den filter kommt bei mir och


----------



## ChrisKing (16. September 2002)

genau genommen hab ich mittlerweile nur noch einen codec.  Aber ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit einen alpha und einen der mit nem p anfängt 

ich sammle nämlich codecs


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. September 2002)

vieleicht liegts dadrann das die Videos evtl SBC sind un DivX 5 oder 4 soweit ich weiß keinen SBC unterstützen sondern nur 3.11


Ronny


----------



## Jerry (17. September 2002)

Ach macht euch nen Plan oder versucht es doch mal mit dem RP! Vielleicht geht der!

Jerry


----------



## echo freak (17. September 2002)

sorry aber ich find eirgentwie das man nichts verpasst hat wenn man se nicht gesehen hat!


----------



## billi (18. September 2002)

also ein avi mit realplayer anschauen ? LOOOL


----------



## Jerry (18. September 2002)

Ja dann ziehst dir halt den Quick Time Player! 

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. September 2002)

Oder nen Divx Pleyer "ThePlaya" zum beispeil oder wie das auch immer geschrieben wird: www.doom9.org...


Ronny


----------



## echo freak (18. September 2002)

wenn ihr echo liebt und geile videos angucken wollt dann müsst ihr auf jedenfall hie mal reinschauen!
www.biketrial.net
das sind echt mit die geilsten vids!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (18. September 2002)

na ichweißja net, da is mit vielzuviel schnulli bei!!!
is mehr son Experimentalvideo. Mehr kunst als biken.

Von dem Originalserbver konnt man die Teile aber nicht gut runterladen, jedenfals nicht vor einem monat, maximal 2kb/sek oderso. hatte dann nen anderen server und war gut fix...


Ronny


----------



## SuperUser (21. September 2002)

Bei *Codecproblemen* einfach mal in Kazaa nach Nimo Codec Pack suchen.


----------



## LoonSky (22. September 2002)

ich hab nun mein video zusammengeschnipselt. kennt einer einen Server wo 13Mb druff passen? kostenlos?


----------



## Jerry (22. September 2002)

lycos hat 50mb und webspace gibts in massen kostenlos im web!

Jerry


----------

